# EEeeeewwww.



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, this is gross. Check it out:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/cbbcnews/hi/newsid_4200000/newsid_4209000/4209004.stm


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

OMG, thats gross! Poor fishie! Wonder what it does after it nibbles it all down?? Does it hang out for a while or go find another fish??


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

I seen that on Animal Planets the Most Extreme, i think they stay and there and live as its tonge...


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

OMG - that is just strange!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

thats disgusting. lol


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, thats a pretty weird bug. Do you think it hurts the fish?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm sure it can't feel good.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

wow thats soooo weird! It eats the fishes tougue and then replaces it! Thats without doubt the weirdest bug iv'e ever seen


----------



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

that's pretty amazing stuff there.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

omg that is werid


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The "bug" is obviously an amphipod or copepod of some sort.
The fish can still eat, but I guess the bug grabs little bits of crumbs as they flow by it.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, obviously.LOL


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Thats some funky stuff there.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Bummer, You can eat the food but never taste it.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

That may very well hit a new height for "bizarre" I live in Cali, and sure have never seen a parasite (symbyote (sp)like some may say) such as this. yuckie, yuckie, yuckie.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Bummer, You can eat the food but never taste it.


wow i never thought of that! Man that must suck for the fish


----------

